
Rkt v0.10.0 release: acbuild and new API - philips
https://coreos.com/blog/rkt-0.10.0-with-new-api-service/
======
philips
If you are in San Francisco you can see a demo of the rkt API service and the
acbuild tool at the CoreOS meetup tonight:
[http://www.meetup.com/coreos/events/225731210/](http://www.meetup.com/coreos/events/225731210/)

